# Sfx???



## Sooby (May 1, 2006)

I have been reading some about SFX. Is this worth it if you own HGVC?  If I have 7000 pts do I have to exchange the whole thing with SFX?  Do you get bonus weeks at the same place or where ever you want?    Sooby


----------



## awsherm (May 2, 2006)

Sooby said:
			
		

> If I have 7000 pts do I have to exchange the whole thing with SFX?



You have to exchange a whole week. The number of points used would depend on the size and season of the deposited unit.

Alex


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2006)

They have two kinds of bonus weeks: bonus weeks that can be used anywhere,  and bonus weeks at 2 or 3 specific resorts in Mexico.  Their bonus weeks can't be used during holiday weeks.  To deposit, you would use your points to reserve a week for a resort/season that they will accept (ask before reserving) and then deposit the week.


----------



## Pronkster (May 2, 2006)

What is the fee to book a bonus week, and do you put in a request for any available resort or does it come from a specific list like the sell off list?


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2006)

Pronkster said:
			
		

> What is the fee to book a bonus week, and do you put in a request for any available resort or does it come from a specific list like the sell off list?



You can request a week or take one off the sell-off list.  The fee just went up, I think it's $399 now?

This thread has more info.:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23231

There is a lot more info. about SFX on the TUG Exchange board too.


----------

